# betta with hillstream loach (borneo sucker)?



## chrisinha

do these guys get along?

BTW, i just saw a chocolate betta at walmart! i really feel like getting him... but i didnt want to put him in a little betta bowl and i ran out of 10 gallon tanks... are chocolate bettas common??


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

A good link telling about how such fish adapt to life: http://www.loaches.com/hillstream_loaches.html . they also teach you how to decor the tank for such creatures! I'm reading too!  This is interesting!
If you want to read more on Loaches, http://www.loaches.com/index.html is cool! Enjoy!

For fish keeper's experiece, may I refer you this link: http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/hillstream.shtml

About the chocolate betta, never heard of it!
Hope that's helped.


----------



## (RC)

What do you mean by chocolate ? 


RC


----------



## DavidDoyle

Compatibility is not the issue here as these two fish need totally opposited environments. Bettas prefer calm water and can surface breathe while the hillstream needs good current and well oxygentated water.


----------



## chrisinha

(RC) @ Fri Feb 11 said:


> What do you mean by chocolate ?
> 
> 
> RC


like this one or similiar... the one i saw was more "dark golden", but not yellow.

here's the source http://watershed3.tripod.com/types.html


----------



## chrisinha

DavidDoyle @ Fri Feb 11 said:


> Compatibility is not the issue here as these two fish need totally opposited environments. Bettas prefer calm water and can surface breathe while the hillstream needs good current and well oxygentated water.


yeah, i figured... thanks everyone, especially for the nice links!! :wink:


----------



## (RC)

Chocolate is not rare, but not a lot of people work them. They are mostly from someone working dark bodied Bicolor black/yellows.


RC


----------

